
Timeout: Ruby's Most Dangerous API - luu
http://www.mikeperham.com/2015/05/08/timeout-rubys-most-dangerous-api/
======
bascule
If you're looking for an HTTP library with an advanced timeout API that
doesn't use Timeout/timeout.rb (but instead uses an asynchronous I/O layer),
check out http.rb:

[https://github.com/httprb/http](https://github.com/httprb/http)

~~~
duaneb
Is there any real alternative to celluloid/event machine? I've seen enough of
EM's implementation to be skittish using it. Ruby's async story is in a dire
state if people are seriously using Timeout today, and it doesn't look like
you could plausibly write an alternative AVOIDING event machine. Thoughts?

------
nsp
I've found this list particularly helpful when tearing the stdlib Timeout out
of legacy projects - [https://github.com/ankane/the-ultimate-guide-to-ruby-
timeout...](https://github.com/ankane/the-ultimate-guide-to-ruby-timeouts)

Not comprehensive, but covers a surprising number of gems.

------
oconnor663
Naive question from a Python programmer: Does this problem come from Ruby not
having a standardized exception-safe way of freeing resources (like Python's
`with`)? Or is there a de facto standard way to do that, and some libraries
just forget to use it?

